

The end of capitalism has begun - zvrba
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/jul/17/postcapitalism-end-of-capitalism-begun?CMP=share_btn_fb

======
dmfdmf
Reports of Capitalism's death have been greatly exaggerated.

